# Verde Ithica 670-4 SV. Only one in the US



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

I got the chance to shoot my friends car earlier this month. It started with a sneak peak at the dealer at delivery. Then we met up the next morning for a full shoot with another local photog.


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Verde Ithica 670-4 SV. Only one in the US (Hot Shot)*


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Verde Ithica 670-4 SV. Only one in the US (Hot Shot)*

Just how is Lambo going to improve on this car when it's replacement is released?


----------



## GTIlover13 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Verde Ithica 670-4 SV. Only one in the US (iamsuperdan)*















beautiful!


----------



## InfernoRabbit (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Verde Ithica 670-4 SV. Only one in the US (Hot Shot)*

what recession ?


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

That is tuff


----------



## atill93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: (cleanA3)*

wooow it looks so nice. i would love to drive that beast


----------



## FULLOFGLI (Mar 12, 2008)

It's so nice to know that someone on this forum was able to get to be so close to my dream car. I just wish it were me.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

FULLOFGLI said:


> It's so nice to know that someone on this forum was able to get to be so close to my dream car. I just wish it were me.


you and me both. After seeing the SV with that color I now have a dilemma between that and the orange and black comb....

(but I am sure i will never have to resolve that dilemma since I will most likely never own one)


----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)

cute lambo jacket


----------



## tony. (Aug 3, 2010)

unreal  :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## forcedfedvw (Feb 21, 2007)

NICE


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

i need one:banghead:


----------



## Wings88 (Dec 29, 2010)

An absolutely beautiful car. I hate the interior though. This is one lucky guy!


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## ArielleA4Athena (May 12, 2011)

oh the things i would do to have one of those .............


----------



## \/Dubbing (Jun 15, 2010)

can i send my resume to clean the car


----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

love the car but why green? but to each there own car is sick bro


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

Well his last car, an LP 640 roadster was VI as well. It's a great color on a Lamborghini. Plus this is very rare as it's one of 3 in the world in this color.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

That's a fine piece of machinery.


----------



## FULLOFGLI (Mar 12, 2008)

I had to drop by again to see the beast. Great pics, by the way.


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

I couldn't even imagine how one of those drive. Someday I will have a chance. Great pics man. nice car.


----------



## FSTSNAL (Jun 17, 2011)

Do they offer a 30 year loan on this? Maybe I will move back in with my parents and buy one of these instead of a house.


----------



## steu2011 (Jan 13, 2011)

That lady is running cause she thinks she is going to get run over :laugh:


----------

